# [Romanian NR] Bogdan Tanasescu - 10.19 3x3 Single



## Bobo (Nov 10, 2013)

Full step
Sad about the G perm


----------



## Brest (Nov 11, 2013)

*Bogdan Tănăsescu* - 10.19 3x3 NR single - Valcea Open 2013



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]YU-Pu6xSS5s[/youtubehd]


 B R2 F L2 B L2 R U B2 L U2 L U B L2 D2 B' F

y' // inspection
R2' D2 R' D L // cross
L' U' L U R U' R' // 1st pair
y U2' R U2 R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y2 U2' L' U' L U y' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U2 R U' R2' F R F' // 4th pair
U3 R U2' R' U2 R' F R F' // OLL
U' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2' F' U F U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.19	58	5.69	71	6.97	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.23	12	5.38	13	5.83		Cross+1/F2L	39.6%	34.3%	29.5%
F2L	5.63	35	6.22	44	7.82		F2L/Total	55.3%	60.3%	62.0%
LL	4.56	23	5.04	27	5.92		LL/Total	44.7%	39.7%	38.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B R2 F L2 B L2 R U B2 L U2 L U B L2 D2 B' F

y' // inspection
R2' D D R' D L // cross
L' U' L U R U' R' // 1st pair
y U' U' R U U R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y U' U' y L' U' L U y' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U U R U' (R' l') U l F' // 4th pair
U U U R U' U' R' U U l' U l F' // OLL
U' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2' F' U F U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us





Spoiler: Bonus



B R2 F L2 B L2 R U B2 L U2 L U B L2 D2 B' F

y' // inspection
D' R U' D2 R D' L R2 // Xcross
u' L U2 L' u // 2nd pair
L U' L' // 3rd pair
U2 L' U2 L U' F R U R' F' // EOLS
R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R U R' U R U2' R' U2 // RULL
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 11, 2013)

Interesting bonus solve Brest. And nice single Bogdan


----------



## Bobo (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks a lot Brest.
Thanks Tim.


----------

